# VapeClub - SX Mini M Class Preorder Round 2!



## JakesSA (7/5/15)

There has been some interest in organising another pre-order round for the SX Mini M Class. Note I am forced to up the retail price a little to R2500 per unit. Again we need +- 10 participants to make this happen so if you are interested please reply on this thread or send an email to info@vapeclub.co.za.






Participants:
@Riaan Gerber
@vanbredat
@Attie
@JakeSS
@devdev
@steve


Confirmed order list:
Silver/Black RG 2407
Silver/Black AS 2408
Black/Silver SK 2412
Grey/Silver ST 2415
Black/Silver HlG 2417
Silver/Black TVB 2419
Black/Silver PM 2428

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jakey (7/5/15)

will silver / black be available this time

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## JakesSA (7/5/15)

Doesn't seem like a popular choice at YiHi, but I'll find out.


----------



## VandaL (7/5/15)

Ive got a carbon fibre black/white wrap on the way so I can 'mod' it to that colour kinda . AWESOME device for those wondering if it's a worthwhile purchase. The temp control works great, running a derringer with 26g ni200 0.12 ohms. Just tastey warm and consistant vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (7/5/15)

I am tempted. But not because I need it just because of fomo. Ha ja

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Nooby (7/5/15)

Silver said:


> I am tempted. But not because I need it just because of fomo. Ha ja



I agree lol... But for the price, I don't reeeeaaaalllllyyy need 1

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Riaan Gerber (7/5/15)

I would like one. *silver/black *please. 

If not available then a black/silver

Have sent a mail to info@vapeclub.co.za


----------



## vanbredat (7/5/15)

JakesSA said:


> There has been some interest in organising another pre-order round for the SX Mini M Class. Note I am forced to up the retail price a little to R2500 per unit. Again we need +- 10 participants to make this happen so if you are interested please reply on this thread or send an email to info@vapeclub.co.za.
> 
> View attachment 26825
> 
> View attachment 26824


Hi
Put me down for a Silver/Black and if not available a Gray/Silver.


----------



## Yiannaki (7/5/15)

Silver said:


> I am tempted. But not because I need it just because of fomo. Ha ja



Do it. Do it now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (7/5/15)

Had mine for 2 weeks and am still loving it! #BestModfor2015

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Attie (7/5/15)

1x Silver/black for me please, if not available black/silver is fine

Thank you


----------



## capetocuba (7/5/15)

VandaL said:


> Ive got a carbon fibre black/white wrap on the way so I can 'mod' it to that colour kinda . AWESOME device for those wondering if it's a worthwhile purchase. The temp control works great, running a derringer with 26g ni200 0.12 ohms. Just tastey warm and consistant vape


Thanks for the heads up ... NOT! I have 500ml Goose Joose I will share with others rather like @iPWN etc

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## JakesSA (8/5/15)

We are off to a good start with three participants already! 

Waiting on confirmation whether silver/black is available this time ..


----------



## DaRoach (8/5/15)

Really enjoying my SX mini if I had the cash i would purchase another.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## huffnpuff (8/5/15)

DaRoach said:


> Really enjoying my SX mini if I had the cash i would purchase another.


Same, maybe I should get another for my left hand

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DaRoach (8/5/15)

huffnpuff said:


> Same, maybe I should get another for my left hand


Lol that would be 2 18650's in parallel double the battery life.


----------



## Silver (8/5/15)

huffnpuff said:


> Same, maybe I should get another for my left hand



You like it that much @huffnpuff 
Wow 
Are you mainly using it in temp mode or just as a 'normal' mod?


----------



## andro (8/5/15)

does anybody has a link to the manual?
i saw it say single or dual battery and want to understand it better


----------



## Yiannaki (8/5/15)

Silver said:


> You like it that much @huffnpuff
> Wow
> Are you mainly using it in temp mode or just as a 'normal' mod?


Mine lives in temp mode  have not used in with kanthal not even once

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## huffnpuff (9/5/15)

Silver said:


> You like it that much @huffnpuff
> Wow
> Are you mainly using it in temp mode or just as a 'normal' mod?


Without going into full multi-volume detail, all I can say it becomes very quickly clear what a cut above this mod is. It's solid, heavy, but with all the right curves in the right places and the more you use it, the more you want to use it. In the world of regulated boxes, there is only a very very small percentage that qualify as keepers. For me, this is one of them.

I've only had this mod for 2 days now, so still running it through it's paces as a normal VW box on ADV duty with various attys. The Reo's are on vacation for the time being. I was ready to buy the previous version as it a ticked all the right boxes for the type of top-end/custom SX350 VW box I had been looking for and willing to invest in for a long time, so the temp stuff is just an added bonus. In pure VW usage so far, I'm definitely liking the SX350J much more than the DNA40.

The temp stuff will be next. I've already got nickel, and also twisted some kanthal/nickel combo's while waiting for this mod to arrive, but first I'm getting some TSC coils to play with as a baseline, and then decide one which atty to start building on to get the most out of it for my needs. It's a slow process, but I'm getting there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Attie (9/5/15)

andro said:


> does anybody has a link to the manual?
> i saw it say single or dual battery and want to understand it better




Hope that answers your question.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## andro (9/5/15)

Attie said:


> View attachment 26942
> Hope that answers your question.


thanks.so it come with an extension to be able to put 2 battery....clever


----------



## huffnpuff (9/5/15)

Yiannaki said:


> Mine lives in temp mode  have not used in with kanthal not even once


Ossim, what atty you prefering so far?


----------



## Attie (9/5/15)

andro said:


> thanks.so it come with an extension to be able to put 2 battery....clever



I think its sold separate

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## huffnpuff (9/5/15)

Attie said:


> View attachment 26942
> Hope that answers your question.


Eish, I cringe everytime I see this pic. Looks like it was quite literally done as an afterthought.


----------



## Yiannaki (9/5/15)

huffnpuff said:


> Ossim, what atty you prefering so far?


Doge V2 is my go to nickle dripper. Has the space to accommodate longer coils and can be run in single coil. Next up will be a dual coil for this!

I'm regard to tanks. I've used the subtank with rba base and the occ tsc coils. I have also used the Lemo 2 on it quite a bit.

To be honest I find the subtank with the rba base to perform best so far.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (9/5/15)

huffnpuff said:


> Without going into full multi-volume detail, all I can say it becomes very quickly clear what a cut above this mod is. It's solid, heavy, but with all the right curves in the right places and the more you use it, the more you want to use it. In the world of regulated boxes, there is only a very very small percentage that qualify as keepers. For me, this is one of them.
> 
> I've only had this mod for 2 days now, so still running it through it's paces as a normal VW box on ADV duty with various attys. The Reo's are on vacation for the time being. I was ready to buy the previous version as it a ticked all the right boxes for the type of top-end/custom SX350 VW box I had been looking for and willing to invest in for a long time, so the temp stuff is just an added bonus. In pure VW usage so far, I'm definitely liking the SX350J much more than the DNA40.
> 
> The temp stuff will be next. I've already got nickel, and also twisted some kanthal/nickel combo's while waiting for this mod to arrive, but first I'm getting some TSC coils to play with as a baseline, and then decide one which atty to start building on to get the most out of it for my needs. It's a slow process, but I'm getting there.



Thanks @huffnpuff - appreciate the feedback and i know you know your gear 
Its great when you get a device that you really like. Doesnt happen all that often - so am happy for you

Your post is starting to make my wallet groan... Lol


----------



## JakesSA (9/5/15)

As an aside we have nickel OCC coils inbound for the Mini subtank range.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MurderDoll (9/5/15)

Have to agree with @Yiannaki
Mine has been in purely temp sense mode. 
Had the Kanger Subtank mini on it for a bit. 
But for me the clear winner is the silverfranken. Dual nickel coils is epic winner to me. 

On top of that, I haven't touched any other mod since getting this one. My Reo is absolutely hating me at the moment. She is sitting in the drawer feeling very much unloved.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## capetocuba (9/5/15)

Yiannaki said:


> Doge V2 is my go to nickle dripper. Has the space to accommodate longer coils and can be run in single coil. Next up will be a dual coil for this!
> 
> I'm regard to tanks. I've used the subtank with rba base and the occ tsc coils. I have also used the Lemo 2 on it quite a bit.
> 
> To be honest I find the subtank with the rba base to perform best so far.


Thanks for this ... just remembered I got myself a Doge V2 last week and she's still in her box

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jakey (9/5/15)

capetocuba said:


> Thanks for this ... just remembered I got myself a Doge V2 last week and she's still in her box


How have you managed to keep a vape mail item closed for so long? Ridiculous!


----------



## capetocuba (9/5/15)

Jakey said:


> How have you managed to keep a vape mail item closed for so long? Ridiculous!


Cos I have bits and bobs coming in quite often

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (9/5/15)

Just putting this out into the universe: 
I would love to see the SX Mini in black/black. And bonus points if the display was red. Imagine that paired up with a black sub tank mini with the red seals. I'm sure if Darth Vader vaped this would be his mod.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JakeSS (10/5/15)

I am interested. Please put me on the list.


----------



## Riaan Gerber (12/5/15)

Vapeclub, just too get an idea. Do you have any indication of when you will be placing the order?


----------



## devdev (12/5/15)

Put me down for one please @JakesSA and @VapeGrrl 

Black & Silver (first pick), Silver & Black (second pick), Silver & Grey (third pick)


----------



## JakesSA (12/5/15)

Fantastic 5 on the list and I have some private clients interested as well, I'll enquire about what colors are available so long. I'm sure we can wrap this up in the next few days.


----------



## JakesSA (14/5/15)

@Riaan Gerber
@vanbredat
@Attie
@JakeSS
@devdev

Gentlemen, we have a slight problem. The only color in stock is grey/silver with black/silver only expected to arrive again "later in the month". We can close the pre-order now and get the grey/silver or wait for the black units to arrive? What are your thoughts?


----------



## Riaan Gerber (14/5/15)

@JakesSA, I would personally rather wait a week or two and get the color I want. Especially for this price. 

Let's hear the other's opinions

So no news on the silver/black?


----------



## Attie (14/5/15)

Grey/silver is fine with me.


----------



## vanbredat (14/5/15)

Gray/Silver is fine for me.


----------



## devdev (14/5/15)

Grey or silver will work for me thanks @JakesSA


----------



## JakesSA (14/5/15)

I would also say wait till next week, but the YiHi sales lady doesn't seem convinced that the black variants will be in very soon and that worries me. Usually the sales folks will swear high and low on availability date even if there is only a vague chance of the stock arriving.

Looks like we are leaning towards closing the pre-order with grey/silver, @JakeSS where do you stand on the matter?


----------



## JakeSS (14/5/15)

I would also rather wait a week


----------



## steve (15/5/15)

Hi @JakesSA . can i join !! Grey/Silver will do the job perfectly. Thanks


----------



## JakesSA (15/5/15)

Of course,I'll add you in.


----------



## JakesSA (15/5/15)

After some more "talks" the sales lady says she will have a firm date by next week. Let's wait till Monday and see what pops up? If needs be we can maybe split the shipping of the order.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaan Gerber (15/5/15)

I'm happy to wait until Monday and then take it from there.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## steve (15/5/15)

JakesSA said:


> Of course,I'll add you in.


cool buddy. just let me know when i can pay


----------



## steve (18/5/15)

@JakesSA any movement on this ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JakesSA (18/5/15)

Just waiting for a reply from YiHi..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Attie (21/5/15)

JakesSA said:


> Just waiting for a reply from YiHi..



Do you have some good news for us...?


----------



## shabbar (22/5/15)

when do you expect these to arrive ? im contemplating getting myself one

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## steve (24/5/15)

lets just keep posting here till something happens


----------



## devdev (24/5/15)

Unfortunately I am going to pull out of this pre-order.

Another device has caught my fancy instead


----------



## shabbar (24/5/15)

devdev said:


> Unfortunately I am going to pull out of this pre-order.
> 
> Another device has caught my fancy instead



Do tell what device? As I am stuck between the sx and the evic vt

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KB_314 (25/5/15)

devdev said:


> Unfortunately I am going to pull out of this pre-order.
> 
> Another device has caught my fancy instead


Do share..

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee (25/5/15)

devdev said:


> Unfortunately I am going to pull out of this pre-order.
> 
> Another device has caught my fancy instead


Spill the beans man! What could possibly be better than a brand new SX Mini? Please don't say "another Reo"


----------



## shabbar (25/5/15)

@JakesSA eta of these beauties?


----------



## LandyMan (25/5/15)

@JakesSA is the pre-order still open?

Sent from my SM-T535 using Tapatalk


----------



## JakesSA (26/5/15)

Hi there, apologies for the long delay, YiHi had gone quiet on me for a while there. 

Yihi confirms that all colours (other than gold) will be available in the first week of June but we need to confirm quantities. 

I have opened the pre-order on the website here, please place your orders as soon as possible so we can finally wrap this up!


----------



## Riaan Gerber (26/5/15)

order placed. *#2407*


----------



## Attie (26/5/15)

*#2408*


----------



## steve (26/5/15)

#2415 thanks vape club. Now for 3 weeks of pain

Reactions: Can relate 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## shabbar (26/5/15)

*#2412*

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## LandyMan (26/5/15)

Your Order ID is: *#2417*
@Philip Dunkley @Paulie @Yiannaki

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki (26/5/15)

LandyMan said:


> Your Order ID is: *#2417*
> @Philip Dunkley @Paulie @Yiannaki


Nice one  excellent choice!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley (26/5/15)

Well done @LandyMan !!!! Now I'm gonna tease the crap out of you for three weeks!


----------



## LandyMan (26/5/15)

Philip Dunkley said:


> Well done @LandyMan !!!! Now I'm gonna tease the crap out of you for three weeks!


And I am going to say to you what I always say to you: F U @Philip Dunkley

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## devdev (26/5/15)

Curses - I am FOMO'ing here big time.

WHAT TO DO?!?


----------



## steve (26/5/15)

devdev said:


> Curses - I am FOMO'ing here big time.
> 
> WHAT TO DO?!?


Get both devices goose. it's obvious

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## devdev (26/5/15)

steve said:


> Get both devices goose. it's obvious



My Heart agrees... unfortunately my cheque card is already spasming violently. 

And it seems as though both devices are due to be available around the same time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan (26/5/15)

devdev said:


> Curses - I am FOMO'ing here big time.
> 
> WHAT TO DO?!?


Just do it Buddy ....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (26/5/15)

Yeah @devdev, just do it, do it for those of us who can't

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley (26/5/15)

@devdev I'll make you a deal, you buy this, if you're not happy with it, I'll buy it from you, I'm happy to have 2 of these!!!
But trust me, you won't be selling it to me!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (26/5/15)

Eish, you guys....

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## shabbar (26/5/15)

Doooo eeeeet


----------



## shabbar (26/5/15)

@Philip Dunkley can have mine if I don't like it ￼


----------



## Philip Dunkley (26/5/15)

Cool @shabbar , but yours I'm only paying half price for!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## vanbredat (26/5/15)

Placed order.
Order number #*2419*


----------



## free3dom (27/5/15)

LandyMan said:


> Your Order ID is: *#2417*
> @Philip Dunkley @Paulie @Yiannaki



How's that cool aid tasting?


----------



## LandyMan (27/5/15)

free3dom said:


> How's that cool aid tasting?


Cool, refreshing with not too much burnt taste either @free3dom

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom (27/5/15)

LandyMan said:


> Cool, refreshing with not too much burnt taste either @free3dom





Perfect comeback...I'll crawl back into my hole now


----------



## LandyMan (27/5/15)

free3dom said:


> Perfect comeback...I'll crawl back into my hole now


Hehehehe. Gotcha

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## LandyMan (28/5/15)

Are they here yet? 

Sent from my SM-T535 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## JakesSA (2/6/15)

Dear participants, we are only waiting for shipping confirmation, won't be long now! 

I have also posted the confirmed order list and selected colours, as I've got them, on the first post, please take a moment to confirm yours is in order?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LandyMan (2/6/15)

Sweet. Thanks @JakesSA. Can't wait!


----------



## Riaan Gerber (2/6/15)

JakesSA said:


> Dear participants, we are only waiting for shipping confirmation, won't be long now!
> 
> I have also posted the confirmed order list and selected colours, as I've got them, on the first post, please take a moment to confirm yours is in order?



Confirmed. Thanks


----------



## Attie (2/6/15)

Looks good, thank you


----------



## shabbar (2/6/15)

all in order


----------



## phanatik (2/6/15)

damn! just watched some reviews for this sick puppy!

I'd need to become a pirate and find some hidden treasure to be able to get one of these.

Or i could wait 2 - 3 years till i see it in the classifieds.

But it think this is probably one of the hottests vv/vw/temp mods to have!


----------



## steve (2/6/15)

me too. thanks


----------



## vanbredat (2/6/15)

Confirmed.

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## LandyMan (5/6/15)

@JakesSA and @VapeGrrl do you have an ETA on these yet?


----------



## LandyMan (6/6/15)

LandyMan said:


> @JakesSA and @VapeGrrl do you have an ETA on these yet?


Bump


----------



## SAVapeGear (6/6/15)

Hi Jakes

ETA on these yet?


----------



## JakesSA (6/6/15)

Looks like we on track for delivery in the coming week.


----------



## LandyMan (6/6/15)

JakesSA said:


> Looks like we on track for delivery in the coming week.


WOOHOO, thanks @JakesSA


----------



## shabbar (7/6/15)

cant wait !!!!


----------



## shabbar (8/6/15)

@JakesSA has the eagle landed

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## devdev (8/6/15)

Eish!

@JakesSA can I climb back onto the pre order list please

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## shabbar (8/6/15)

devdev said:


> Eish!
> 
> @JakesSA can I climb back onto the pre order list please




you should have just given in lol , peer pressure is gooood

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan (8/6/15)

devdev said:


> Eish!
> 
> @JakesSA can I climb back onto the pre order list please


See, there's a reason I called you dofdof last night @devdev

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JakesSA (9/6/15)

Just a quick update, the shipment is leaving Hong Kong tonight if it has not already done so. Not long now ...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## shabbar (9/6/15)

Whats the chances of getting it before the weekend?


----------



## JakesSA (9/6/15)

I'm pretty sure it will be with us before the weekend. Not so sure if shipping orders will be delivered before the weekend though ..


----------



## Riaan Gerber (10/6/15)

@JakesSA if they arrive before the weekend. Will it be possible to come and pick them up? I'm not 100% sure which days I'll be at the delivery address because of the holiday on Tuesday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (10/6/15)

Also wana pick mine up.


----------



## LandyMan (10/6/15)

@Riaan Gerber you bring up a valid point about the public holiday ... damn I didn't think of that 
If you are going through to pick yours up, would you mind getting mine as well? I see you are in Centurion


----------



## Riaan Gerber (10/6/15)

LandyMan said:


> @Riaan Gerber you bring up a valid point about the public holiday ... damn I didn't think of that
> If you are going through to pick yours up, would you mind getting mine as well? I see you are in Centurion



no problem @LandyMan. Just need confirmation from Vapeclub that we can collect and off course would depend if they'll have it before the weekend.


----------



## LandyMan (10/6/15)

Riaan Gerber said:


> no problem @LandyMan. Just need confirmation from Vapeclub that we can collect and off course would depend if they'll have it before the weekend.


Absolutely. Thanks man!


----------



## shabbar (10/6/15)

@JakesSA the suspense is killing ...

This wait feels longer then the 2 and half weeks ..


----------



## JakesSA (10/6/15)

The shipment has landed, taxes has been settled so now we wait for clearance from customs. Should be here before the weekend. You are of course welcome to collect them as well, will keep you posted.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Riaan Gerber (11/6/15)

@JakesSA Thank you. What is the address we would be able to pick up? I searched the website but could not find the address

@LandyMan send me your contact details, will then let you know when and where you can meet me for yours.


----------



## Q-Ball (11/6/15)

Riaan Gerber said:


> @JakesSA Thank you. What is the address we would be able to pick up? I searched the website but could not find the address
> 
> @LandyMan send me your contact details, will then let you know when and where you can meet me for yours.



I will pay you R1250 for the extra one you are collecting, nudge nudge wink wink. Don't tell @LandyMan


----------



## LandyMan (11/6/15)

Q-Ball said:


> I will pay you R1250 for the extra one you are collecting, nudge nudge wink wink. Don't tell @LandyMan


LOL @Q-Ball ... jy sal val pappa!


----------



## shabbar (11/6/15)

Everytime I get an email alert I get this rush of happiness


----------



## LandyMan (11/6/15)

shabbar said:


> Everytime I get an email alert I get this rush of happiness


If it's a warm rush it might not be happiness @shabbar

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## shabbar (11/6/15)

Any update? 

Have they cleared customs? 

Can I camp outside vapeclub?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shabbar (12/6/15)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VapeGrrl (12/6/15)

Hi all

Guess what just landed on my doorstep 

Please just let me know if you chose collection but have decided to collect


----------



## Riddle (12/6/15)

VapeGrrl said:


> Hi all
> 
> Guess what just landed on my doorstep



The weekly newspaper. Yay

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Riaan Gerber (12/6/15)

VapeGrrl said:


> Hi all
> 
> Guess what just landed on my doorstep
> 
> Please just let me know if you chose collection but have decided to collect



Hi 

I will pick mine up this afternoon. order #2407


----------



## LandyMan (12/6/15)

@shabbar wakey wakey!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## shabbar (12/6/15)

Im here!!! Lol

See you later this evening @VapeGrrl 

Please pm me directions


----------



## shabbar (12/6/15)

VapeGrrl said:


> Hi all
> 
> Guess what just landed on my doorstep
> 
> Please just let me know if you *chose collection but have decided to collect*


----------



## steve (13/6/15)

when should the capetownians expect delivery @JakesSA? ?


----------



## vanbredat (17/6/15)

Hi @JakesSA 
Received my SX mini today and are enjoying it with a subtank mini.

Thanks,
Tom.


----------



## Silver (18/6/15)

vanbredat said:


> Hi @JakesSA
> Received my SX mini today and are enjoying it with a subtank mini.
> 
> Thanks,
> Tom.



Hi @vanbredat 
Enjoy the SX Mini!
Please can you upload a cool avatar pic for yourself. 
All the best


----------

